# Voom HDTV Receiver Problem



## dtown (Mar 19, 2006)

I recently purchased a Voom HDTV receiver for the sole purpose of using it along with a HDTV antenna to receive local HDTV programming. After setting it all up, I cannot figure out how to use it for this purpose; when connected it comes up with "Voom Service Not Activated" or something along those lines and there is no way to get it to an "Antenna Mode".

Any ideas? Has anyone ever used something similar as a HDTV receiver?

thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Go to the "Voomtalk.com" archives - increase the default Display Options range from 100 days to "all". There you will find past discussions on the shutdown of the Voom service and using the voom box as an OTA only receiver.

Welcome to DBSTalk.com


----------



## dtown (Mar 19, 2006)

thank you


----------

